# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Базы данных >  ЛИДОГЕНЕРАЦИЯ, Лиды Форекс, Чарджбэк (финансовая пирамида Finiko) 2021!

## abrahamlinkoln

Продажа горячих лидов для финансовых рынков со всех стран мира! Основным нашим направлением является предоставление лидов с наших многочисленных лэндингов. Хорошая отвечаемость, конверсия по закрытиям от 5%. Организация трафика клиентов на Ваш ресурс (сайт, лэндинг)! Выгрузка контактов из интересующего Вас сайта! Полный спектр услуг!
Любое сотрудничество начинается с обсуждения. Вы можете задать свой вопрос по следующим контактам.

С Уважением AbrahamLincoln.
Telegram: @LincolnAbraam
Готовые базы форекс с опытом (терявшие и чарджбек):
Россия, Казахстан, Украина, Польша, Прибалтика- от 0.5$
Великобритания, Ирландия, Швеция, Дания, Австралия, Канада, Швейцария - от 3$ рус и англоязычные.

Форекс базы без опыта (обучение и трейдинг):
Россия и Казахстан, Украина, Польша, Прибалтика - от 0.2$ центов
Великобритания, Ирландия, Швеция, Дания, Австралия, Канада, Швейцария - от 1$ рус и англоязычные.

Банки РФ - от 0.15$
Банки Беларусь - от 0.2$
CPA, CPL – Горячие Лиды: Россия, Белоруссия, Прибалтика, Европа (русскоговорящие), Америка, Канада.
Для Ваших успешных проектов нужно самое главное хороший и качественный трафик Лидов.
Это то что у нас есть!!
Мы предоставляем качественный трафик по таким направлениям как:
- Forex
Лиды в направлениях СНГ и Прибалтики Русскоязычные. Англоязычная Европа и Азия.
В данном направлении есть как холодный трафик, так и теплый. Так же есть горячий трафик с работающих лэндингов тестов-трейдера и бесплатных сигналов .
Горячий трафик и его объемы обсуждается индивидуально и зависит от загруженности его .
- БАДЫ ( на данный момент продается тематика бедов только здоровья , в силу мировых событий люди хотят панацеи от Коронавируса)
СНГ и Прибалтика
- Трейдеры криптовалютой ( Binance, Bitmex и др.)

Теплый и Горячий трафик
- Инвестиционные проекты
СНГ , которое интересовалось дон доходом без усилий
- Банки РФ и люди которые ищут кредиты(отказники)
База 2019-2020
С Уважением AbrahamLincoln.
Telegram: @LincolnAbraam

----------

